# American Plastics



## WHartman (Dec 14, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from this company?  I was checking out their site yesterday and they seem to have some really cool materials.

Just wondering how the materials are, how service is..


Thanks in advance.

Wade


----------



## frank123 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you're talking abut American Art Plastics, I've ordered some black ebonite from them and found the service to be good and the product acceptable.

If you're talking about American Plastics, I've looked at their website and got the impression they are a major supplier for larger industrial buyers (but maybe I'm wrong).


----------



## WHartman (Dec 14, 2012)

*my mistake*

you are correct, it is American Art Plastics... and thanks for the response.  I was curious about the ebonite.

Wade


----------



## watch_art (Dec 14, 2012)

the black ebonite has some pitting sometimes.

the black from pipemakers.org is better.


----------



## rstought (Dec 15, 2012)

Fortunately, I have not experienced the same pitting issues as watch_art (and if you buy 3 or more rods, their prices for black ebonite are pretty good). Where I HAVE experienced problems, though, is with their order processing/shipping, which is V E R Y slow (I think my last order with them took some 2-3 weeks to arrive...). Of course, we have all gotten pretty spoiled by the unparalleled service offered by the member vendors here, where your order is processed, acknowledged, packed and shipped before you even navigate away from their website, but I still thought that was a bit excessive.


----------



## watch_art (Dec 15, 2012)

Mark can be a bit slow - but AAP is only a side business for him.

Pitting --


----------



## mmoncur (Dec 15, 2012)

I've met Mark from American Art Plastics at the LA Pen Show a few years ago and he's the real deal. One of the main reasons I started turning pens a couple of months ago is that I want to get good at it and then order a bunch of their genuine Celluloid and start making pens out of that...


----------



## watch_art (Dec 16, 2012)

Better order that celluloid now.  The way I understood him, he won't be getting any more of the big rods.  I think the white ivory stuff is already all gone.


----------



## WHartman (Dec 16, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies*

Thanks everyone for the responses.


----------

